# Money to the Philippines



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, I am a new member to site and am very grateful that it is available and read it often. When it comes to sending money from my US Bank account to the account I will set up in the Phils and meeting IRS regulations and still doing what I want to do such as buying a home and having access to all my monies. It seems to that from reading the responses to various questions about these matters, it all boils down to your own personal situation. I've come to the conclusion that contacting a good tax accountant and him or her advising me on what is best for me to do with my plans. 

My question is are there any good tax accounts in the Manilla area?

Thank you


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ldwand said:


> Hi, I am a new member to site and am very grateful that it is available and read it often. When it comes to sending money from my US Bank account to the account I will set up in the Phils and meeting IRS regulations and still doing what I want to do such as buying a home and having access to all my monies. It seems to that from reading the responses to various questions about these matters, it all boils down to your own personal situation. I've come to the conclusion that contacting a good tax accountant and him or her advising me on what is best for me to do with my plans.
> 
> My question is are there any good tax accounts in the Manilla area?
> 
> Thank you


There's many but I use acct in usa


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> There's many but I use acct in usa





ldwand said:


> Hi, I am a new member to site and am very grateful that it is available and read it often. When it comes to sending money from my US Bank account to the account I will set up in the Phils and meeting IRS regulations and still doing what I want to do such as buying a home and having access to all my monies. It seems to that from reading the responses to various questions about these matters, it all boils down to your own personal situation. I've come to the conclusion that contacting a good tax accountant and him or her advising me on what is best for me to do with my plans.
> 
> My question is are there any good tax accounts in the Manilla area?
> 
> Thank you


Lefties has the right idea and with the level of theft and corruption here in the Philippines, using an accountant back home is your best bet to protect yourself. Even if you were to find and retain an *honest* tax accountant here, it is doubtful that he/she would always be up to date on the ever changing US tax laws..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Lefties has the right idea and with the level of theft and corruption here in the Philippines, using an accountant back home is your best bet to protect yourself. Even if you were to find and retain an *honest* tax accountant here, it is doubtful that he/she would always be up to date on the ever changing US tax laws..


Exactly right!! Jet is spot on.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Not that I don't trust Filipinos..... but I use my US bank, transferring only what I need for the monthly bills. And a US accountant is a good idea too (if I used one it would be US based).


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

The US Citizen's Services at the US Embassy would be your best bet for help on setting up a bank account in the Philippines. If you read some of the threads posted, there is discussion about SRRV that explains how to go about setting things up here if you have a large amount of US funds. It is also explained as to how and what you do to send from a US bank to a Philippine bank and avoid paying US IRS taxes on it. Just take things one step and one day at a time.


----------

